
Status of Antivirus in the World of Meltdown and Spectre - blackmanta
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true
======
contrarian_
Yet another case where running an Anti-Virus makes your system less secure.

